# LEER vs. ARE



## Jim Person

Well after looking for months for a used cap, I'm gonna break down and buy one.. I've got it narrowed down to the leer 180 mid rise with win-doors or an a.r.e. MX mid rise with win-doors. For those of you who own one of these can you share any pros or cons about either.... I am leaning towards one but would like to get some feedback before I buy one.. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Bob Walton

Jim,
I have an ARE on my Chevy , going on 4 years now. The only problem was a leak in the skylight in the front when new. They sent a new gasket , problem solved.Having the flip up side windows with screens gives plenty of air flow for the dogs and gives full access to things in the front of the truck bed.


----------



## GulfCoast

LOVE the windoors on my ARE. Lots of air flow for the dog.


----------



## John Lash

A.R.E. here, I had ordered a Leer first. The dealer called me and said when she tried to order the Leer they told her the Leer windoors would be 9 inches shorter than the molded indentations in the sides of the cap. 4 !/2 inches in the front and the back. She wanted to be sure I would be OK with that. I cancelled the order.

That was 2 years ago so maybe it's different now. I would think they both get their windoors from the same place so I guess Leer has a longer indentation.

The A.R.E. has been fine. I was most impressed with the paint match. They took the paint code from the truck, then came out with 4 or 5 paint samples each about the size of a playing card, all the same paint code. We held each up to the truck and came up with the best match. Again this was 2 years ago so I don't know if that's still how they do it.

They recommended that if I wanted a roof rack to have the rails installed while they made the cap even if I purchased the cross pieces later.

They also sold a neat light that mounted above the rear door, runs on 2 or 4 AA batteries and has been working for 2 years on the same batteries. 

They have a skylight in the front that tends to leak. They have the option of a fake skylight. There is an indetation in the cap, they can just put the glass on the outside and not cut out the fiberglass behind it,which is what I did.

They used to have a $75 off coupon on their website too.

Good luck,
John Lash


----------



## Pupknuckle

I have a Leer. I believe that the ARE windoors offer more accesibility.


----------



## Jim Person

Thanks for the replies... I had been leaning towards are, they just seem to be built a little more rugged than leer.. Looks like it will be an are cap... thanks again, Jim


----------



## BLeigh

I have been looking at truck caps also and I think, not positive, that ARE windoors also have the option of ventilation. From what I have seen on Leer's website, I think they are just solid windoors without ventilation? Like I said, maybe Leer offers this as a different option but I personally want the accessibility of windoors and still be able to open the side windows for ventilation while driving down the road.

This feature alone is driving me toward the ARE cap….


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Check the ARE website, many times that have coupons for special deals. When I bought mine, I got the carpet on the inside of the cap free.


----------



## Georgia.Belle

I have Windoors on a ARE MX with a F-150. I like the ventilation alot but have had a problem with the shocks on the windoors. They won't keep the windoors open, the cap is only like a year old. Anyone else having those problems.


----------



## Buck Mann

I have an ARE with windoors. I just had to replace the struts on the windoors after 5 years.

Buck


----------



## yelm labs

I have a ARE on a 2003 S 10 with one slider and one windoor. The windoor has had the screen bracket break ( so I used epoxy to glue it back after the canopy dealer would not fix it) and I have had the locking handles break, which the dealer did fix quickly and easily. 

While I love the ablity to vent while driving and great ventilation while parked, the windoor LEAKS. It pours water into the canopy when you open it after a rain storm. A better rain gutter would be helpful, instead water runs in off the hinge right into the truck bed. Now that it is 7 years old, it leaks lots of water into the truck bed during rain storms when the windoor is closed and locked. It started leaking after 4 - 5 years of use. I have not been able to seal it. So far we have had over 4 inches of rain in Washington State this month. The truck bed smells like mold and mildew already, not something you really want to expose your dogs too. Leaking windoors may not be an issue if it does not rain alot where you live, but it is an issue here in Washington. I have know folks who have had leaking problems with brand new AREs.

I also have a Gem Top sport canopy with side lift ups with sliding windows in them. Gemtop is a steel cap, that is very sturdy. That said, thier windows leak too - they have a poor rain gutter design in the window part. The water collects in the window gutters and pours into the truck bed when you lift it up. I took it back to the dealer and the canopy manafacture but the enginners were not able to understand what the problem was. I did not have the leaking problem with a gem top sport on a Nissan I had in the 1990's.


----------



## Guest

I have a 2006 leer sliding windows it has a rubber boot where it snugs up against the cab so I can leave the rear sliding window open its on a Toyota Long bed double cab so far no leaks.


----------



## BLeigh

Man pay $1500 dollars for a cap that leaks does not sound right... 

I dont want to hijack the thread but are there any other cap manufacturers that are better? Swiss?

I have a friend that just got an ARE cap for his truck and the windoors are having an issue with the way that the shocks are mounted. I think he had to have ARE remount them or something... The cap was brand new..


----------



## Jim Person

The only 2 that I found that offer windoors are leer and a.r.e.


----------



## Old School Labs

Century also offers windoors w/sliding windows and screens. I think there are only 2 companies that make the windows for all the topper companies, so should not be much difference there.


----------



## Jim Person

Just got off the phone with a century dealer they do not have vented windoors just fixed glass windoors. Jim


----------



## T. Mac

I've had an ARE shell on my F-150 for a little over 2 years with no problems. I got the side vented windoors and the flip down sliding front window (both musts). The interior light and clothes rack are also handy. Also make sure you get the heavy duty back door. 

T. Mac


----------



## vScottv

I just bought the MX a couple of months ago for my Tacoma. I went with the MX so I was able to build a platform over the wheel wells and a pullout for all my training stuff and still fit the kennel in. It works great. I got the windoors with screens, as everyone says the ventilation is great. I also opted for the interior light that hooks to the truck battery, glad I did, I would have gone through a few sets of batteries already! The MX series front window (on the bump up) no longer leaks! The dealer said they had too many problems with leaking so now it is just a false window (the tinted window panel is just bonded to the detent in the cap for looks). As people said, look on there website they are always offering coupons. I was able to get the headliner for free. So far i am very pleased.

I bought mine from Cap city in Danbury, it took a week from order to install.


----------



## dnf777

I have a Leer and am not very happy with it. Sort of like what you mentioned, the dealer seemed to have trouble dealing with Leer, and was more inclined to tell me what I needed to buy, rather than what I asked for. I gave in (not much choice where I am) and now have an ill-fitting cap that has two friction points that have rubbed the paint down to shiny metal. Leer used to the the quality leader, but it seems something has changed in the past few years. I won't own another.


----------



## Rudd

dnf777 said:


> the dealer seemed to have trouble dealing with Leer, and was more inclined to tell me what I needed to buy, rather than what I asked for. I gave in (not much choice where I am) and now have an ill-fitting cap that has two friction points that have rubbed the paint down to shiny metal. .


My situation exactly. Wish I would have done more research and found an ARE dealer.


----------



## TroyFeeken

What type of prices are you all finding for ARE's with the windoors?


----------



## Jim Person

MX series with vented windoors, slider front window around $1600.00


----------



## aerdmann

The dealer near me quoted me $85.00/side for win-doors for the ARE. I'm ordering mine this week.


----------



## Jim Person

are offers a solid side windoor and a vented(sliding wiindow with a screen) side windoor. The vented ones are about $150 each. If your getting the vented windoors for $85 I'm going to your dealer... Jim


----------



## Jim Person

After doing some more poking around... ARE is a corporate sponsor of DU too. Jim


----------



## Jim Person

broke down and bought the ARE today....


----------



## vScottv

You will be very happy with it. Is it in yet?


----------



## Jim Person

Should be in next week sometime. They said 2-3 weeks. I added yakima racks and interior lights and power strip etc... should be nice... Once we get past this nor'easter we are supposed to get I'll be rhino lining the bed and building my drawer/platform before the cap goes on... Can't wait... Jim


----------



## aerdmann

Jim, I was quoted $85.00/side for vented windoors from our dealer in La Crosse, WI (Proline Automotive). I ordered mine two wks ago and its being put on tomorrow afternoon. Pretty stoked about it! Good luck with yours.


----------



## Rich Martin

Any updates with the A.R.E caps? are you still happy with them? I am looking to buy a new cap after seeing the vented windoors at a hunt test a couple of weeks ago. also I was looking at getting the front fold down slider even though I do not have a rear slider in my truck thinking it might add more air flow. do you think it will? 
Thanks for any info.
Rich


----------



## g7777777

I have had both- both quality made-- I have an ARE with side access windows which are awesom

Gene


----------



## Rudd

Leer is the way to go. Now the Windoors with sliders fill the frame completely. It is fantastic.


----------



## Rudd

Rudd said:


> My situation exactly. Wish I would have done more research and found an ARE dealer.


See my post above, Leer made a change prior to putting a topper on my new truck, Leer is a much better and cleaner looking topper.


----------



## schb02

Bought my Leer 3 years ago and have problems with the latches on the back window. It is real hard to close. Took it back several times for them to fix it but no luck. Next one will not be a Leer.


----------



## Guest

I have had my leer since 2006 didnt get the pop up windows just sliders.


----------



## Creekwalker

I am not real impressed with my leer. The back window does not seal real well and needs to be adjusted at least once a month so it will close. My vote Would be for an A.R.E


----------



## tpaschal30

Bought an ARE back in March. Nice and no complaints!


----------



## Rich Martin

Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards A.R.E. due to the vented windoors. I need to talk to a different dealer than the one in my area. if I had not looked at them on the internet I would not be buying a ARE based on my experience with the dealer. I tried to call ARE direct but it wants to send my call to that dealer. it is getting cooler out so I am not in a big rush.


----------



## Deleted On Request

Old School Labs said:


> Century also offers windoors w/sliding windows and screens. I think there are only 2 companies that make the windows for all the topper companies, so should not be much difference there.


I am very pleased with my 2007 model year century. Sliding windows, not pop-outs, but it appears to be quality made.


----------



## Joe Crocco

anyone have any experience with a Century Cap?


----------



## RoosterBuster

I have a LEER with 50/50 sliders on my pickup and noticed when looking at it from the rear at a downhill slope, that the whole cap looks like it is off-center at the top (with the cab), but lines up along the bed. I pick on small stuff, but other than that no complaints, although it would be nice if the interior light would stay on when the pickup is off 

Was looking at ARE but LEER was my best bet for the time frame I needed it and my limited options.


----------



## my2ylws

I have a Snug Top and love it. They are pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## labsforme

I have a Century cab high on a 2010 F-150 6.5' bed.Very happy with it.I got it over ARE because ARE doesn't offer a cab high with no side stripping on the bottom.I live in an area with a lot of Fir trees and dirt gets caught in the stripping.Plus mold.Never any problems with the back door.Century and Leer are made in the same facility in So Cal on the west coast.


----------



## Old School Labs

I have had a Century for about 4 years, and it must have been the 1st one they made for the new Chevy 8ft bed body style. Poorly cast or molded as it hits the bedside top rails in spots and large gaps in others. I have sliding windows in windoors and some glass is upside down and windows fit the openings poorly, topper does not seal well from water leaks at all. I will go to ARE next time for sure.


----------



## RedlegHunter

Jim Person said:


> The only 2 that I found that offer windoors are leer and a.r.e.


Ranch also offers windoors that are vented. 

I have a cab high Ranch topper with a drop down front window, vented windoors on each side and a rack on top, total was right at 1700 if I remember correctly. It was cheaper than the Leer and the RE's I priced out with the same options. They also will accept coupons from either LEER or ARE. I like the topper alot and it seems well made.


----------



## Rich Martin

123gunner456 said:


> anyone have any experience with a Century Cap?


I currently have a century cap on my truck that I bought in 2004. mine has the SUV style glass with the rear windows the crank out about 5in. at the time it suited me but now with the dog it does not have enough air flow. what has gone wrong is the mounts for the rear struts have broken off the cap twice (both sides) now I have stainless rivets (see how long they last) the rear brake light has leaked since new and still, even after they replaced the gasket under warranty.


----------



## mossy44

I have an ARE top and the only issues I have with it are that the window sometimes wont lock on one side. I tighten down the top to the truck as tight as possible, but i guess it still shifts sometimes. Still like the top overall though.


----------



## Dan Wegner

Rich Martin said:


> Any updates with the A.R.E caps? are you still happy with them? I am looking to buy a new cap after seeing the vented windoors at a hunt test a couple of weeks ago. also I was looking at getting the front fold down slider even though I do not have a rear slider in my truck thinking it might add more air flow. do you think it will?
> Thanks for any info.
> Rich


Rich - I used to have LEER and Century before that, but I bought the A.R.E. MX (mid-rise) in 2007 for my new Chevy Duramax. Best cap I've ever owned.

I have the vented (screened) windoors and double locking T handles on the rear window. No leaks. Also have the carpeted interior (really cuts down on noise) and two interior lights.

I wanted maximum ventilation in the summer months (primarily when driving), but the only option A.R.E. had was to get a tilt-down slider in the front. My Leer had a tilt-down REMOVABLE front slider. So, I ordered my cap without a front window ($85 off the base price) and then special ordered a removable slider window from their window supplier and my local A.R.E. dealer installed it for free. Now in the hottest months of the summer, I remove the front window and leave the side vent windows open and watch the dogs fur blow all the way home. And NO, I rarely get any water in the open front window from rain... only if i'm washing it and happen to aim the hose just right...

Wouldn't trade my A.R.E for any other brand. If you don't like your local dealer, there are others around. I bought mine through Pines Auto Accessories up in Bay City, MI. Great place.


----------



## Drake the dog

We are on our third Eagle cap. They will put in what ever window you want in their cap. We get the drop down front and the lift up side windows.


----------



## JTN

I have a century on an '08 gmc. Decent top for the money, but not overly impressed. I would go with Leer if doing it over. Better quality IMO


----------

